# Weekly Competition 2020-27



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U2 R' F' R U' R' F R2 U2 
*2. *R2 F' U R F2 U' F U' F U' 
*3. *U2 F R F U2 R2 U' F' R2 
*4. *F U' R U' R' U2 R 
*5. *R U2 R' F2 U2 R U R' U 

*3x3x3
1. *R' F' U2 R' L D' F' U2 D L D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U' 
*2. *D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 U' L' U' R' D F2 L' B R2 F L' 
*3. *B2 U' D' B L F' R2 D' R F2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 B' R2 B L2 B' 
*4. *D B2 F2 R2 D U L2 R2 U B2 R' F2 R2 D F' U' L' D2 B' U 
*5. *F2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 U' F' U L' D' F R' U2 R U2 L 

*4x4x4
1. *F' D Fw2 F' L' R' Fw2 Uw' B' L Rw R' Fw' L' Uw' L Rw' U2 Rw2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 D Uw Fw' D' F' L' Uw2 Fw' L F D' L' B R Fw' F2
*2. *D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L Fw' Rw R2 D' Rw2 Uw2 L Fw2 L2 Rw2 U2 L' D' B' Rw2 Uw Fw' R' B2 F L' Rw R' D' B Fw2 R2 F2 L F' Rw R2 B' L
*3. *B' D' Uw R D U' Rw' F' R' F2 L2 D R' F' Uw' L2 F' Uw Fw' D B Uw F2 L' Rw B2 F2 D2 R Uw' L R2 F D' L Uw R' Fw Uw R
*4. *U' Fw2 F2 Uw' L' Rw' D F' Rw Uw2 Fw F Uw2 F L2 D2 Fw' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 L' B2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 Uw2 R Uw' U Fw' L2 Rw' U2 Rw
*5. *Uw' L Uw B' F2 U Fw2 F Uw2 L Rw2 Fw2 F' L Rw R' B' R2 Uw U2 L' R2 Uw Fw2 R2 Fw2 D' U B' D' U L' Rw2 U' R Fw Rw B Fw' F2

*5x5x5
1. *Bw' D2 Dw' Fw2 Uw2 F Uw B' D' Lw D' U2 Lw2 F' D2 Dw2 U2 Bw' Rw Dw' U' Lw R Uw' Lw' D Dw Lw' R2 Dw Lw' B' Fw2 Lw' Fw Dw2 Bw D Rw2 B Uw F' Dw' Fw Lw' Dw' Lw B2 Dw2 U2 R' U' L' Fw' L2 Rw' Bw' Rw Uw Rw
*2. *F' L R2 D' Dw Uw2 R Dw Bw L' D2 Uw' Lw D' Dw2 Uw Bw2 Fw Uw2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 L' Lw2 Rw' B D' U2 Bw2 Uw2 B' D2 B Dw2 B D' Fw' Lw Dw Fw Uw' U F2 U' R' D Uw2 L2 F2 Rw2 Fw Lw' Rw Dw Uw' B' Fw2 D2 B' Bw
*3. *R' U' L' D' Dw' Lw' Rw' F R2 Uw U' B2 F' Uw L2 Uw B2 Fw' D U' Lw2 U Bw' L2 D2 Uw Fw' R' Uw2 B Bw' Fw2 Dw' U2 Fw D' Uw2 Fw Uw U2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Bw Uw' L B2 Lw2 D' Uw' Bw Fw2 R2 Bw Dw2 Rw Bw2 Dw' F D2
*4. *F2 Lw D2 R' B2 Lw' F D2 Dw' B' F' U L2 F2 Lw Dw Fw2 Uw' U' F' U' B' Bw2 Fw' F L' Bw' Uw2 F D' B2 Bw2 Dw' R' D' Dw2 Uw' L' Dw' Lw U Rw2 Fw2 D Dw' U' R Bw2 D' Bw Lw Rw2 D2 Uw U B2 L' Rw B2 R2
*5. *Lw2 Fw2 D Uw' L2 Lw2 Rw B2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw D' Uw2 U' L' F' Dw2 F L2 Lw' Bw L' B2 Bw U2 Rw U2 Lw' R B2 F' D Dw Uw' R' B2 Lw2 D2 L' R D' U2 Fw Uw2 L' U F U F' Rw F R' B Bw2 Fw' Lw' B2 U Fw2

*6x6x6
1. *2R' F2 2L B2 L2 2U2 L2 2D' 2U' U' 3F 2D' 2U2 2B 2F2 2L' R' B2 2L 3R2 2F 2L' 2R' 2D U2 L' 2D' U 2L2 3U R' B 2D L' D' 2F L R2 2D2 F2 D 2R' 2B R' U2 L' 2R2 2B R2 D U' B 2F 2R2 2D' L' 2L 2B 3R2 R' B2 L 2B' L 2L' R2 F' D2 2U U2
*2. *3U' 3F 2D2 U' R F' R2 3U2 2F' U F2 3R 2D' 3U2 2U' U' 2B 2U' B 2B2 R' 2B 3R F2 D' 2U 2B2 3F L2 D' 2L R' F' D' 3U2 3F 2D 2L' 2B2 L' D2 U2 3F2 L 2D 3R2 2R' R' 3F' 2F2 2L2 2R2 D B 2B2 2D' 2L2 2R2 D' 2U2 2L' F' 2L2 3R' R2 B' 3F 2D 2B' 3F'
*3. *B 3U2 3R2 3F' 3U' 2F' 3R' R' B' F' 2R D2 L R' D L2 3U2 L' R 2D 2L2 3R' 2U' L2 2F' 3U' L 2L' 3R 2B' 2D R' B2 L2 2L' 2B2 2F 3U2 2U2 2B' U2 3F2 2F2 D2 2D 3U' 2U U2 3R2 3U F2 L' 2D' L 2D2 3U 2U' R2 2B 2F L D' 2L2 3U L' R2 3U' 2B 2U' B2
*4. *3F' L' U' R' U' L D 3U' R2 B' 3U' 2B 2U' U L2 2L' 3R2 2D U' 2L D2 B' 3F F2 3U2 L' 2U 3F' 2R2 2F' R 2B 3F2 2F' 2R' 3F2 L' 3R' 2B' R' 2F R2 D 2D2 2B 2L2 U' L' 2L2 2R 3U2 2R 2U2 2L2 2R R' 3U2 F2 U' F D 2D2 2L2 D' B' 2D' 2U2 2B' 2R 3U
*5. *2U2 U2 L' 2L' 3F2 F2 3R2 2R D' B' 3U' U 2L 3U B' 2F' D2 2U' U L2 B2 3F2 F2 L2 2L 2R D2 B' 2L B2 2U' 2F2 3R2 2U' 2F 2L 3R' 2R 2F' 2R' B 2D2 U2 B R' 3U2 2B 3U 2U' L2 3R 2D' 2U 2R2 2B' 3F L R2 3F' R 2D' 2R B D2 B 3F2 2F' R2 B 2U2

*7x7x7
1. *F 3L' B2 3F D 2R D' 2R' 2U 2L 3B2 3R 2F' D' F' 3L2 2U U' 3B 2L' 3B 3D2 2U F' L2 3L2 R 3F L2 2D 2L B2 L R' B 3B2 3F' 3U2 2B' 3F 3R 3F' D 2D2 3D2 2U 2L2 R D 2D' U' B 2B 2F L' 2R2 3D' 3R' 2B' 2U 2B2 L' 2R2 2D' 2B 3R' 3D2 3B F' 3L 2R 3U' 2U' F' 2U 3F2 3L' 2R 2U' R' 2F2 3U2 2F2 L 3L 2D U2 3B 3U' 2B2 2R' 3F' D2 2U 2L' 3D2 2L' 3B2 R 2U'
*2. *2L' F2 R 3U' 2U2 2B L2 2U L' F' 2R2 2F D2 3R' F 2D F2 L 2L' 3R2 R2 D2 3B2 3D2 F2 D' 2D' 3D2 2R 3U' 3F' L2 2F' 2L 3D2 L' 2R' 2D 2B' 2R2 U 2F 3R2 U2 3B2 2L' 3R 2D2 2B 2D' B2 2B' 2F' L 2L' 2B 3B2 R' D 3U2 3F U' B 2F D2 3U' 2B' F' 2D2 2U2 L 3D' 2B' 3R 3F2 2D 3D' F' 2R2 B 2B U' 3R B2 3L' 3B R' B2 3L' D2 2B U 2L 2B 3U2 3R 2D L2 3R2 R
*3. *3L R2 3B2 3U' 3L' 2R 3D2 2R D' 3B2 2F F L 3R' 2D2 3R 2R2 2F' 2R2 U L2 R2 2D2 3L2 B2 3B2 3R2 D2 2D2 2U 2B 2F 3R B2 F2 3R2 F2 R' 2D 2R' F' R2 2U2 2R2 2B D2 3F F2 2R R' F 2U 2R' B2 2F 2D 3U' B2 3F 2U 3B2 2F F2 3U2 U' 2L' R' 3D2 3U' 2U2 L 3B2 3F' 3U' 2F2 3L2 2U' B' 2B' 3F 2F' 2D' 3U' 2F 2D 2R B' U2 3R' U' 2L' 3B 2D 2L2 2D 3F 2D2 2F' 2L R2
*4. *3R' 3B 2D F' 3D L2 D' 3D' 2L2 2B 3R' F 2L2 3R' 2R2 R' 2D2 F2 2R2 B 2B' 3B 3F2 3L 2F2 3U2 2B' F' 3D 2U2 2L2 3L 2R R2 3F' 2L2 3R R' 3F' 2F' U' 3F 2F 2L2 3L2 3R2 3B2 2D' 2R 3B 2D' 3F' 2D 3D2 2F' 3R2 R' 3U2 2L' D' 2U' 2L2 2B' 3L 3U 3L' B 3B2 F' D' 2D2 2B 3B 2U2 L' 3F' R2 3U2 R D2 2B D2 3D2 3L F' 2L 3F 2F2 3R2 3D2 2L2 3R2 2U 3B2 2L 2F2 3R2 2U' U' 3L2
*5. *R 3D2 U' 3R U2 F U2 F2 U' 2B2 D' 2B2 3R' 2D2 2L 2D 2L 2D' 3R 2D U R2 U' L 2L2 3U' B2 2D2 3R' B 3L U 3L 3F 3R' R' D' 3D2 2L' 2R B2 3B' 3R 2R' U' L 3R2 3D2 3L 3F' L 2L2 2R R U 2B' R2 3U 2F2 3D' 2L 2F' 3R' R 3B2 3L' 2F' 3L U 2B 3L' 3D' B 3B L2 3D2 3B' L' 2D' 2F' 2D' 3U2 R' B 3D' 3R2 B 3U 2U 3B R' U 2R2 R 2U B' 3L2 2R 3D' B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 F2 R F2 R F' U2 R2 F' R' 
*2. *U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U R' U2 
*3. *F U2 F R F R2 U' R' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B L' D' L' U2 B' U' F' L' B' D2 R B' F U F U' B2 R D2 U' Rw' Uw
*2. *R2 B R D B' D R F2 B2 L' U2 R2 D B' L' B2 L R U2 Fw Uw2
*3. *F' L2 B D U' L2 D' F' B2 R' L' B' L' F B' R2 U' L' B U D Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *R' U' F2 U' Rw2 D2 F' Uw' U2 L2 B Fw Rw2 F2 Uw' F2 L2 Fw L' U2 L' R' B F' U' Rw R F D B Fw2 U2 Rw F2 U L F2 D R' D'
*2. *Rw Uw' L R' Fw L R' Fw2 R D' Rw' R U' B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B' Fw R' D' Fw2 Rw2 F' L' U' R' B Fw' F Uw2 U2 L R' F Rw' B Fw' F'
*3. *B' F2 Rw' Fw2 U2 L' R' U' L2 U B2 Fw F2 Rw' U2 L2 B' Fw2 F L' R Uw U' L B2 Fw2 F' L Rw' U R U' Fw2 F Rw' Fw' D2 Uw2 U2 Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw' U R2 D Fw2 F' Dw R Fw' F' R' D Dw2 B' Bw D Bw' D2 U F2 Rw' Bw2 Fw' L' Rw' D' U Fw' L D' Lw' Dw' B F2 U2 Rw R D' Dw U2 F2 Lw Bw2 Fw2 L' R' D2 U2 B2 U' Fw' Dw B Fw Uw' U2 F2 Lw B Fw2
*2. *L Rw2 R' B2 Uw F' Dw2 U2 Rw' B' Bw' Rw Bw Uw Bw Rw F2 U Fw D F Lw B2 U2 B' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Bw Fw2 D Dw' U2 L2 Lw Fw Rw' B2 D2 F2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 Rw' R' F L2 Rw2 Bw' D2 Fw' D Uw Bw2 Lw' R2 F Dw' Bw Rw'
*3. *B2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw Lw R' B2 Dw Fw' L2 Lw2 Rw D2 U2 Rw D2 Dw2 Rw' R Bw U2 F2 Lw2 Rw' R' B2 Dw Rw D L' Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 L' Rw' Uw' F' Uw L D2 Dw Uw' L Rw2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 U' Bw D' U2 Bw Lw' F' Rw2 B' F Lw Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B R2 F 2D2 2F 3R' 3U' F2 2U2 3F' 3U' 2R 3U 2U 2L' 2B 2D2 L 2L 2R R' 2D2 U 2L2 D2 3U2 2F' F2 3R' 2F D2 2F2 U 2F' 2D2 3F' 3U 2U U2 B 3F' R 3U' F' 3R B2 F U' 2B2 2D' L' 2D 2L2 2R F 3U 2F 2R' 2F' R F D' 2L 2U 2R R2 D' 3U U2 2R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3L' 3B2 L 2L 2B D 3D2 3B L' 3L D2 B 3F L' 3R2 3F 2U' U' 2B R' 2F2 D B D' 3U' 2L2 3L' R' 2U2 2R' U 3R2 2D U' B' 3U2 R2 2U2 B' F2 3L2 3B2 3F 2D2 F' 2R' 3U2 F' 2L' 2B' 3B' 2F' 3R2 D2 L2 R2 2D' 2U' 2B2 3L2 2R D2 3D' 2U L' 2U' L 2R' 3U 2F2 F' D2 3L 2F 3R' 3F 2F 3U 3R2 3B' 2U2 U' 2F 3R 2D2 3D 3U' 2U2 2L' 3L2 2R2 B2 L 2L 2U' R D 3B' 2F 3U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L F' U F2 B R' B' U' D2 B D' R F R2 D2 L2 B L' R' Fw Uw
*2. *U2 R' U F D2 F' D2 U' R2 L2 F2 L U' R D2 U L' F' R' Fw Uw
*3. *L B2 R2 L2 F' B' R F' B R' L' U R2 B' R' B' R D2 F L F Rw Uw2
*4. *F U2 L2 U' B' L D2 R D2 B D' L B D' L' R' U R' B Rw2 Uw'
*5. *L' U D2 B U B' L U L D' B U2 L2 U2 R' U L R2 D2 L' Fw Uw2
*6. *U F B D' F U' B F D' F R' L2 B2 L R' U' L2 F U D2 B 
*7. *R2 B' U' D2 L' F' U' D2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 D' L' F U2 F U' Rw' Uw2
*8. *R' D' U2 L2 B2 D2 L' B L' R2 D' L2 R2 B F U B2 U2 L Fw Uw
*9. *D F' U2 F' D' L2 F' D2 B2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 L2 B L' D F' B' Rw' Uw'
*10. *L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 B2 L F' U2 D' R D2 B' L2 F U2 B U D F' Rw' Uw
*11. *B R2 B D B2 R D R D B R' D B' L R2 D' R2 F2 L' Fw Uw
*12. *B R' D U B' D B2 R' D2 R U F' U2 F' B2 R' F2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*13. *B U R2 F' D' F B' D' F U' F L2 D' F2 R' D' R D R2 L' B' Rw'
*14. *U D F D R' F R' L2 D2 B F2 U2 D' B D' L' D R L B' Rw' Uw2
*15. *U' R' F D' B F U' B' R L' D2 F R F' R' L' U' R' D' Rw' Uw
*16. *L2 R' U L2 B2 L2 B2 R' L B2 U' R2 F2 B2 L R2 D L R2 Fw' Uw'
*17. *D' R2 F2 L' D' B' R L2 B2 F U' R' F' B' U' R2 F2 B' R2 B' D2 Fw' Uw2
*18. *R2 F' R2 F' R U R U R D' F R2 F' R' B' U' F' B2 L2 R' Fw Uw'
*19. *B2 D2 B' D L B2 D' L2 U2 F L R D' R2 L D B' U2 F Rw2 Uw'
*20. *F2 B' D2 B F' L2 F' R D' F2 L2 B2 D U' R F2 U' D' R B F2 Rw2 Uw2
*21. *F L' F2 B2 L R U' L R U F2 D R F' U' L' U' F' R' Fw Uw'
*22. *U B' D2 L R D2 B' F U2 B2 L2 F D' F L2 R U L2 U' B F' Rw Uw'
*23. *U D R2 U' L' B U D F D' L' U F' R F2 B' D L2 D' Fw Uw2
*24. *R F' L' U2 L2 U D' F2 L' B' D' B' R U R2 F' B U2 D2 F' Rw Uw
*25. *D F' L' D2 F' U R' F' U2 F D L2 D R B R2 D2 L R' Fw' Uw'
*26. *F L F' D B U2 L B U2 F' D2 B F' U2 D2 R' U' D R Fw' Uw
*27. *R' F2 U R2 U2 B2 L F' R' U2 D2 L D' U' B' D2 U2 L U B Rw' Uw'
*28. *D B R' U F L R B' F2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 U F2 B2 R U' Rw Uw'
*29. *L2 B2 D B' D' B U' L' R' U F' R' L2 B2 R' D' B2 L' B2 Rw' Uw'
*30. *B' U L2 F' D' B2 D2 F R' F2 L2 U' F B' R' F D' U2 L F2 U2 Fw Uw
*31. *U2 D' L U' B' F2 D' U2 L D2 B F' R' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F Rw Uw
*32. *D' U B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 B L2 F R2 L B' D F' R' D U' F2 Rw Uw
*33. *L F R L' F' U B2 R B R F2 U F2 B' L' F L' B' F U2 R2 Fw' Uw
*34. *D R2 D2 U2 F' B' U F' L' F D L2 B' D2 L' D' R' F2 L R' F Rw' Uw'
*35. *U2 L R D' F B2 U2 F' R U' D B' D F L' F' U2 R2 B Rw' Uw2
*36. *F B L U' D L' U2 R' F D' B2 R U F' B2 R2 D B2 F U' Fw Uw
*37. *B L R' U D B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L U2 L' R D2 F L2 F' B2 U2 B2 Rw Uw'
*38. *U2 D2 B' D U F L' F2 L2 D' L D R U2 L' D R D2 R' F' R2 Fw' Uw
*39. *U2 L2 F' R2 L' D2 F' L B F' L U R' F2 R' B R B2 R' B' L2 Fw' Uw'
*40. *U' F B2 D2 L U' B F' U' F' L2 U B R2 D' R2 D' F2 L' R' Fw Uw
*41. *R F2 L' F U L' R2 F R2 L F' B' L2 U D L2 D2 F2 R2 D' Rw
*42. *L2 D2 F' B' R' U2 B' R' U B2 R' F B2 L' U' L2 U' F' B Rw Uw'
*43. *D' U R' L2 B' F2 R2 D' R' F2 L2 B2 F D2 F D2 L2 D' U R2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*44. *R2 B D' R' B2 U B2 R' B' R B U L' U' L2 R D' B2 R2 Fw' Uw
*45. *U D2 R' U B' D F' B R' L2 B' L' B2 F' L2 U2 L' R B2 L R2 Fw Uw
*46. *U L' R D B F' L' D2 L2 R' F D2 R D R D' B' U2 B L2 Fw Uw'
*47. *R F' L' B2 L2 D2 U' F R' B F2 L2 U2 F D2 R' B' F2 U2 R Fw'
*48. *U D' F L' F L D U2 F R2 L F' R' L2 U2 L2 U' R' L B' Rw' Uw
*49. *B D F2 B' U2 B' D' B2 D' U2 B' L D L F R' B F2 D2 Fw' Uw
*50. *F U' B2 F2 U' B' U2 B' R L2 U F R' U B L2 D F' L' F' B Rw2 Uw'
*51. *L' D2 B U2 D B F2 L B' D2 L B F U2 D2 F' B' R D L' D2 Rw
*52. *L' B2 D F D2 U' B2 L' F2 U2 L U F2 D' R U' D R' B D B' Rw Uw
*53. *F' D2 R' B D L F2 L D' U2 F2 D2 B R B' F D L' R' F' Rw Uw2
*54. *U' B F' U' B2 D B' D2 U' R D L U' R' B' D' R' F' D Rw' Uw2
*55. *L2 B' R2 B' R F2 B D' L' R2 D2 U' L F' B R2 D F R2 B R' 
*56. *U B D B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L D' L R F2 L' B2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*57. *U' R2 F' L2 B' F D' L' B2 D' L' R F2 R' L2 B' L' B2 U2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*58. *F2 L' B D2 R2 D2 U L2 U F' L2 U2 B D2 B D B' D2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*59. *U B F D2 B2 F' U D2 F2 U B' F2 R2 F R' U2 R2 F' L2 Fw Uw'
*60. *D2 F' R2 F' B L2 F B' L D' U R U D' L D U R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*61. *R2 U R2 D' B R' B R2 L' F' R L' U' L2 B' L' F' U2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*62. *L U' D2 B D U2 F' D2 U2 L' R F' B' R' B F2 L' B L' U' F Rw2 Uw'
*63. *R F U2 D B F L2 U B' D' R B2 L R U' R' L' B D Fw Uw2
*64. *U' L U2 L B R2 F' L B L2 B' L B2 U B' U2 L' U2 D' 
*65. *B' F' U D B F' U' L' U' D2 B F' L2 F2 L' B D' F L2 R D Rw2 Uw2
*66. *U' F' R' B' L B F' D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L' U2 L' D R2 D' B' Rw2 Uw2
*67. *U D' B F R2 F' U R2 L B F' R L2 B F' D B' U B2 Rw' Uw
*68. *F2 U' R' L2 F2 B' R D F2 B2 D2 L B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R U' B2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*69. *U' L D2 F' U2 B L U' D' B R' B2 R2 D2 L D2 B R' D' U' Rw' Uw'
*70. *F' L2 U' F2 R L2 D2 R' L U D' R' U' L R D2 R U F' Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F2 U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F D2 B U' F U' L' U R D2 L' D B2 
*2. *L2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 B R2 F U2 R2 U' B2 F2 L U2 F L' F R2 
*3. *R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 D' R D2 F U' F2 L' B' L2 B' R' 
*4. *B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 B' L2 R' D' L' B2 U 
*5. *D L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D B' U' F' U' R B' F2 R2 U2 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D' R' U L' U D' F' D B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 
*2. *B D2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F' U' B' U' L R' F' D' U2 B F' 
*3. *D2 B U R' D' L' F' B L' F B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 L2 F2 
*4. *U2 R2 D2 U2 F U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B U B' R' D2 R2 F2 D' R' B' F 
*5. *R2 U2 R2 D2 R F2 L' U2 L' R' U2 F' L2 U' B2 R' D2 B R F R2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D' F2 R' B' R2 B D R2 B' L' F2 U D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 
*2. *U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 U' F R2 F R' U B U' B' 
*3. *F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D L R' F R' D F2 U2 L2 U' R 
*4. *D F L' U' F L' B R' U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 B2 L2 U' 
*5. *L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 B L F' U B2 R' U2 F' D F 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 B2 U2 B2 D B' L' U2 F R' D' L2 D' L R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U F2 U L B' F' R' B2 L B' U R' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B L U D2 F' R' F' D' R' B R D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F U' F' U F' R' U R2 F2 U2 
*3. *F2 U2 L' B L2 D' B2 R2 L' D L2 F2 U2 F' U2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 B 
*4. *Rw2 B2 R2 B' F2 R B2 R2 U2 B' F' Uw' F2 L R F' Uw' B' F' Uw2 L' Rw2 U B F Uw' F2 R2 F' Uw' L' Uw L' B2 L' B' F' Uw2 B2 Uw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' F2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 
*3. *U F' B R D' F R2 U2 D2 F' L F2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 
*4. *Uw Fw2 D2 Uw L D2 B' U2 Fw R Uw L' Rw D R' B' Rw' B2 Rw2 R F' D2 F2 Uw U' R' Uw2 L U' B F' L' D2 L' Uw2 Rw2 R B2 F2 D'
*5. *Rw2 D2 B' Dw Lw B Rw2 D Uw B2 Bw Fw' U2 Fw' R Bw2 R Bw2 F' Rw2 R2 Bw L2 Rw2 Uw' L' R B' U' L Uw B' Fw2 F' Lw2 Rw2 R2 D Uw' L' Fw' Dw U' Lw' B2 Dw2 B' Bw' D B Lw' D Dw2 Fw R U B2 Uw2 L2 B2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U2 R2 F2 U F' U R2 F2 U2 
*3. *B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D B' R D2 L2 B F U' B' F2 U' 
*4. *B2 Fw2 L' Rw' R' B2 F' Uw' Fw2 Rw U Rw Fw2 U L2 F L' Rw' B' R B2 Uw' B2 U B2 F Rw2 R2 F2 D' B2 Rw' D2 F2 L2 U Fw' Uw' Fw2 F
*5. *Uw' Lw' Bw' L2 Rw' B' L Fw2 F' D R' Bw' D2 Uw' U2 L Lw Rw B2 Uw' U Bw' F' Dw' U Fw D' F U Lw2 Bw Lw2 Rw U Fw' Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 R U2 B Uw Rw2 Bw F2 D L' U2 F' U' L D2 B' L2 Bw' D B' Fw2
*6. *3R 2U U' 3F2 F2 2D2 3U' 3F2 2F2 F 3U B F U2 2R F 2U2 B 3F' 3R 2B' 2D2 2L2 2R 2D 2L2 R2 D' 3U' 2U2 L2 2R 2U' 2B 3F2 2F' L2 2U L' 2U2 U2 L 3R2 D2 2F2 2L' F D' 2U2 2L 3R' R2 2F L2 2L D' 2U2 U L D F2 L' 2U2 2B2 L' 2D' 3F 2D2 3U2 3F

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F2 R2 F R2 F U R2 U' 
*3. *U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R' F U2 F D2 F' R2 U' R2 D2 
*4. *L R Uw' Fw R' Fw2 F2 D2 U2 Fw F' R F' D2 F L U2 R U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U L D' U2 Fw F Rw F' R' D L2 U' L' U' B F' Uw' R'
*5. *Fw F2 Rw' Bw Fw Lw2 Rw' F Lw2 B' Lw Fw U F' Rw2 Uw F' Uw B2 Uw Bw2 Fw F' Rw' B' Rw B R Uw U2 Rw2 U2 L' Lw' R Dw Bw2 U2 B2 Uw' U' Lw Fw2 Uw2 R' Dw Rw D' Uw2 B' Fw F' Uw2 U' Fw2 Lw D' Uw Rw2 U'
*6. *B' 2F' 2D R 2U2 U2 3R R2 B 3F2 2F D2 2R' 2U2 U 2B' 3F' 2F' 2D2 2L R' 2U 2F2 R2 3F' 2L2 2D' 3R2 2R2 2D' F D' 2B2 3U B2 3U2 U 2L B2 3F2 F L 2L' 2R 2B' 2U2 F2 2L2 2B L2 3R B2 3F U R2 3U2 2B' F' 3U 2R F 2D' 2L' 3R' 2D 3R' 2F L' B' 2F
*7. *3R D2 U' 2L R' F 2U2 U 3R' 3F' 2L2 3U2 R B2 2F' L2 2U' 3F2 2F F 3U 2U' 3L' 2R 3F' F2 3U 2L2 2B' 2U 2R' 3D' L2 2F2 L 2L' 3R 2F 2L' 3B 2L2 3R' 2R2 R2 D 3B 3D2 3F2 L R' 3D B L2 D 3B' L 3B' 3U 2F 2D' L' 2L' 3R2 3U' U 2R 3U2 2L 2R' 3B2 F2 3R2 3F' 3U R' 2B2 3F D 2D2 3D' 3U' L2 3U2 2L 3F' 2F' L 2R 2F' 2D2 3R' 2B 3L 2D' L' 3B' 3R2 2B2 2L2 2R'

*Clock
1. *UR0+ DR6+ DL1- UL5- U2+ R3- D2- L3+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R4- D5- L1+ ALL5- UR DL UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR5+ DL2- UL5+ U0+ R1- D5- L4- ALL6+ y2 U4+ R5- D3+ L2- ALL2- UR DR 
*3. *UR3- DR2+ DL4+ UL3+ U4+ R3+ D4+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R6+ D0+ L0+ ALL3+ DR UL 
*4. *UR4+ DR1+ DL2+ UL2+ U3+ R6+ D3- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U3- R1+ D3- L3+ ALL4- UL 
*5. *UR6+ DR5+ DL1- UL6+ U3- R4- D3+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U3- R5+ D3- L3- ALL5+ DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L R B' L U L B' U' r b' u' 
*2. *L U L U B L' U' r' b' u' 
*3. *U R' U L B' U L' B U l' u' 
*4. *U' L' B' L U' L B U r b' u' 
*5. *L U' L' U' B' L U' L r b 

*Square-1
1. *(3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(0, -4) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (-5, 0)
*3. *(-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, -3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 4) / (-4, -2)
*4. *(0, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (0, 3)
*5. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (6, 3) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb
1. *U L R U L U' R' B L' B R'
*2. *L R B L' U L U' R' L B' R'
*3. *L U B' R' B R' L' B L B' L
*4. *B L R L' R' B' L B' U L' R'
*5. *B R L' U' R U' R L' R L U'

*KiloMinx
1. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 F2 U F R2 F 
*3. *F2 B2 L U' B D' R D' F U R2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 B R2 U2 
*4. *Rw' B2 R' D B' Uw' R F2 L2 R Uw B' D2 Uw2 U' Rw Fw' F' D' L2 B Fw2 F2 U' B' L' Rw' F U' Rw' R' U' F U' Fw D2 Rw2 F' Rw' D2
*5. *B2 F2 Lw2 F' Lw D' Dw Bw2 L' R Dw' U2 L2 Uw' U Rw2 Bw L2 Lw2 R2 F Lw' R' B Lw' Uw2 L B Lw Fw F' D Dw' Fw Lw Dw2 Lw' Dw' U Lw' Dw Fw' Dw Lw D' L2 Rw' Fw' Rw B' Bw' Uw' U2 Bw' R2 Dw L Dw Bw F
*OH. *L' F2 D2 L B2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 D' U F' D L' D2 R' U' F R2 
*Clock. *UR6+ DR3- DL5- UL3+ U2- R5- D2+ L4- ALL5- y2 U1+ R0+ D2- L2+ ALL2+ 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U B U' L' B U' R' L' U' l' r' b u' 
*Square-1. *(3, -4) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / 
*Skewb. *B R U B R B R L R' L B

*Redi Cube
1. *L f l f' r b' l f r L R B' L R' B' L
*2. *F' r' b' f F r' f' l F L' B F L' F' L F' R
*3. *R F' L l f' r' b' l' B R' B' F' L
*4. *r' R' F L' l b l f F R' B L B L R F
*5. *F' R' l r' b f' l b' f' L' R' B L' B' L' B R'

*Master Pyraminx
1. *Lw U' L' Uw' B Rw Lw' U' L R' B Rw Uw' Lw' Rw' Uw' Rw Lw' u' l' r' b'
*2. *Rw Lw' U Bw' L' Rw' U R Uw' B' Lw Rw Bw Rw Bw Lw' Rw Lw' Bw u l' b
*3. *Rw U' Lw' Uw' L R' Bw Rw Lw U B Lw Uw Bw' Lw u'
*4. *U' L Uw' L Bw' Lw U' Rw' L' R B' Bw Lw' Rw' Uw' Rw Uw' Rw' u' r' b
*5. *Lw' Rw R' B Uw Rw' B' Rw' Uw U L Uw' Bw' Uw' Lw' Bw' Lw Bw' Lw u' l r b'

*15 Puzzle
1. *D2 R U R D L U2 R D2 L U2 L D2 R D L U2 R D2 R U2 L D L U2 R D2 R D R U2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D R2 U3 L2 D3 L U2 R3 U L3 D R D
*2. *R2 D L U L D R D R U2 L D2 L U2 R D3 R U2 L D2 R U3 L D3 R U3 L2 D3 R2 U2 R D L2 U R2 U L D3 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U3 L3 D3 R3 U
*3. *D R2 U L D2 L U2 R2 D2 L U R D R U2 L D2 L U R2 D L U L D R2 U L3 D R3 D L2 U2 R2 D L3 D R2 U R
*4. *R D L D R2 U L2 D R2 U L2 U R2 D L D R D L2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 R D2 L2 U3 R D R U R D3 L U R U L2 D R2 D L U
*5. *D2 R U2 L D R D R U2 L2 D2 R2 U R U L2 D R2 U L3 D R2 D R U2 L2 D2 L U2 R D2 R2 D L U R D L2 U R D L2 U R D R2

*Speed Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F U B2 F2 D U B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B' L2 D' F R B D' F L F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 B2 D2 R' B2 L2 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 F' D B F2 L F2 L D' F' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 F2 L' F2 L' U' F L' U' F2 L2 U B R' U' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' F' L' B R' L F R' U' L' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D B D2 L F U R' B U' L' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 U B2 D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks
1. *B2 D B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F D' L B2 D B' F D R B' 
*2. *D2 L2 U R' D R D F2 L B2 U2 B' U2 R2 L2 F U2 R2 L2 F2 
*3. *D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R B R' U R D L' B' F R 
*4. *R2 B' U2 B' F2 R2 F L2 F' U2 R2 D F L' U' F2 D L2 U' F' R' 
*5. *B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R' D' F D' F L2 R2 D' R' U 

*Curvy Copter
1. *UF UR UF UL UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UR UL RF UF UR UL UB LB UB UR UF UL LB UL UB UR RB LF UF UR UL UB RF LF UF UR UL UF UR RF DL LB UB LF DR RF UF UR RB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 LB RF+ UR+2 UB UR UB+2 DF RF+ DL+2 DB+ DL DB DL+ DB+2 LB DB
*2. *UF UB UR UL UF UL UF UR UL UF UL UB UR UF UR UF LB UB UR UL UF RF UF UR UL UB UL UF UB LB RB UR UB RB LF UF UR UB UL UF UR UL UB RB LF DL DR DB DL DF DR RF DB DL DF DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB DB UL+ UB UL+2 RB DF+2 DL DF-
*3. *UF UL UF UR UF UL UF UR UL UF UL UB UR UL LB UL UB UL RF UR UB UL UF UR UB UR RF RB UR RB UR UB UL RB UB LF UF LF UF UR UL UB UL LF DB DL LB DB LB DR RB UB DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UL+2 UF UL-2 DB+2 DR RF+ DB-2 UB-2 UR+2 UB+2 RF- LF+ DB DL LF+2 RF+ UR- DB+
*4. *UB UR UF UL UF UL UF UR UF UR UL LB UB RF UR UB UL UF UR UB UL UB LB UL UF LF UF UL RF UR RB UR UB UR UB UL DL DR RF UF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RB+ UB+ DL+ DF+2
*5. *UF UB UR UF UR UF UB UR UF UR UL UF UR LB UB UR UL LB RF UF RF UF UR UL UF UB RB LF UF UR UB UL RB UR UF UB UR RB UR LF UF UR UB DL LF DR DB DR DF DL LF UL DF DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF DL LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR+ LB+2 DL LB


----------



## Deleted member 52088 (Jun 30, 2020)

HELP! I did some of the weekly comp last night, then when I tried to log on this morning, it would not let me. Any way to fix this?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 30, 2020)

BraydenTheCuber said:


> HELP! I did some of the weekly comp last night, then when I tried to log on this morning, it would not let me. Any way to fix this?


Do you mean the results were reset? Because every weekly comp resets at midnight GMT when it changes from Monday to Tuesday so if it looks like the results didn't save, don't worry, they did, its just a new comp.

If you physically can't log in make sure that you have the right username and password, but if not then Mike Hughey has to take care of that for you.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2020)

BraydenTheCuber said:


> HELP! I did some of the weekly comp last night, then when I tried to log on this morning, it would not let me. Any way to fix this?


Your account should still be valid. Please check that you're using the correct username and password; if you're still unable to log in, send me a personal message and I will reset your password for you.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 5, 2020)

Kevin Matthews: congrats on competition *number 300*!


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 6, 2020)

Sort of a completionist run—did every event I could, i.e. everything but bigbld, mbld and curvy copter, so that's 28 events out of 34. (My last two completionist attempts (2019-25 and 2019-50) were missing 3BLD as well because I triple-DNFed both times.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2020)

Results for week 27: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, cuberkid10, and jaysammey777!

*2x2x2*(99)
1.  1.20 Legomanz
2.  1.48 OriginalUsername
3.  1.60 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.77 ExultantCarn
5.  1.79 lejitcuber
6.  1.83 TipsterTrickster
7.  2.05 asacuber
8.  2.06 Nutybaconator
9.  2.15 turtwig
10.  2.19 CubicOreo
11.  2.33 parkertrager
12.  2.35 JackPfeifer
13.  2.41 remopihel
14.  2.48 Sameer Aggarwal
15.  2.50 mihnea3000
16.  2.54 NathanaelCubes
17.  2.57 Liam Wadek
18.  2.63 BigBoyMicah
19.  2.66 Logan
19.  2.66 wuque man
21.  2.69 cuberkid10
22.  2.70 Cale S
23.  2.76 Sean Hartman
23.  2.76 Manatee 10235
25.  2.78 Luke Garrett
26.  2.81 Lim Hung
27.  2.83 tJardigradHe
28.  2.84 G2013
29.  2.85 NewoMinx
30.  2.90 Dream Cubing
31.  3.01 alexiscubing
32.  3.06 Antto Pitkänen
33.  3.09 DGCubes
33.  3.09 Heewon Seo
35.  3.10 BradenTheMagician
36.  3.12 ichcubegern
37.  3.13 Coinman_
38.  3.14 toinou06cubing
39.  3.27 Fred Lang
40.  3.30 Zeke Mackay
41.  3.35 dycocubix
42.  3.39 BraydenTheCuber
43.  3.47 dollarstorecubes
44.  3.49 MCuber
45.  3.66 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  3.67 Michael DeLaRosa
47.  3.69 BenChristman1
47.  3.69 jaysammey777
49.  3.83 Rollercoasterben
49.  3.83 fun at the joy
51.  3.85 T1_M0
52.  4.01 VIBE_ZT
53.  4.04 cubingpatrol
54.  4.10 bennettstouder
55.  4.18 NolanDoes2x2
56.  4.23 abhijat
57.  4.33 MattP98
58.  4.37 CodingCuber
59.  4.39 abunickabhi
60.  4.40 teboecubes
61.  4.47 TheCubingAddict980
62.  4.51 ProStar
63.  4.53 Chris Van Der Brink
63.  4.53 [email protected]
65.  4.54 Comvat
66.  4.63 SmallTownCuber
67.  4.65 Thrasher989
68.  4.71 xyzzy
69.  4.81 RandomPerson84
69.  4.81 epride17
71.  4.82 d2polld
71.  4.82 begiuli65
73.  4.88 Schmizee
74.  4.94 Moreno van Rooijen
75.  5.04 wearephamily1719
76.  5.09 [email protected]
76.  5.09 Raymos Castillo
78.  5.11 JC Cuber
78.  5.11 trangium
80.  5.81 LittleLumos
81.  5.86 Hunter Eric Deardurff
82.  5.91 147Cubing
83.  6.05 OriEy
84.  6.06 2019DWYE01
85.  6.40 Alea
85.  6.40 nevinscph
87.  6.54 Janice_leslie
88.  7.48 lumes2121
89.  8.03 Ezra
90.  8.35 [email protected]
91.  8.39 HKspeed.com
92.  8.49 One Wheel
93.  8.51 thomas.sch
94.  8.58 freshcuber.de
95.  9.03 sporteisvogel
96.  9.16 Jrg
97.  10.01 Jacck
98.  11.21 DemonicCuberad
99.  11.93 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(120)
1.  7.07 Luke Garrett
2.  7.09 wuque man
3.  7.22 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  7.42 BrianJ
5.  8.10 cuberkid10
6.  8.18 Heewon Seo
7.  8.20 tJardigradHe
8.  8.26 Legomanz
9.  8.27 ExultantCarn
10.  8.28 thecubingwizard
11.  8.37 Lim Hung
12.  8.38 dycocubix
13.  8.41 gottagitgud
14.  8.44 OriginalUsername
15.  8.82 AidanNoogie
16.  8.83 riz3ndrr
17.  8.89 zhata
18.  8.91 turtwig
19.  8.92 zwhite
20.  8.97 NewoMinx
21.  8.98 Sameer Aggarwal
22.  9.17 mihnea3000
23.  9.20 parkertrager
24.  9.33 BigBoyMicah
25.  9.37 Samuel Kevin
26.  9.51 NathanaelCubes
27.  9.69 Sean Hartman
28.  9.70 TipsterTrickster
29.  9.76 jaysammey777
30.  9.78 xpoes
31.  9.88 Nutybaconator
32.  10.11 Cheng
33.  10.14 DGCubes
34.  10.15 Zeke Mackay
34.  10.15 Coinman_
36.  10.27 G2013
37.  10.35 ichcubegern
38.  10.42 Logan
39.  10.45 Keroma12
40.  10.59 fun at the joy
40.  10.59 DhruvA
42.  10.63 dollarstorecubes
43.  10.65 Dream Cubing
43.  10.65 BradenTheMagician
45.  10.70 MCuber
45.  10.70 cubingpatrol
47.  10.77 MegaminxMan
48.  10.85 Keenan Johnson
49.  10.86 RandomPerson84
50.  11.06 Fred Lang
51.  11.13 remopihel
52.  11.30 BandedCubing101
53.  11.34 midnightcuberx
54.  11.46 Rafaello
55.  11.53 abunickabhi
56.  11.58 CubicOreo
57.  11.77 Michael DeLaRosa
58.  11.87 MattP98
59.  11.88 20luky3
60.  11.92 lumes2121
61.  12.10 Abhi
62.  12.32 alexiscubing
63.  12.38 BraydenTheCuber
64.  12.40 abhijat
65.  12.74 Rollercoasterben
65.  12.74 begiuli65
67.  12.91 ican97
68.  12.94 Schmizee
69.  13.30 trangium
70.  13.46 Raymos Castillo
71.  13.55 d2polld
72.  13.74 teboecubes
73.  13.82 xyzzy
74.  13.94 Chris Van Der Brink
75.  14.22 wearephamily1719
75.  14.22 bennettstouder
77.  14.24 TheCubingAddict980
78.  14.31 KingCanyon
79.  14.34 [email protected]
80.  14.62 Liam Wadek
81.  14.88 elimescube
82.  14.91 Antto Pitkänen
83.  14.99 JC Cuber
84.  15.13 VIBE_ZT
85.  15.37 epride17
86.  15.39 Comvat
87.  15.89 revaldoah
88.  15.97 rj
89.  16.12 Hunter Eric Deardurff
90.  16.48 Alea
91.  17.31 Moreno van Rooijen
92.  17.42 HKspeed.com
93.  17.63 Petri Krzywacki
94.  17.83 [email protected]
95.  17.93 2019DWYE01
96.  18.68 nevinscph
97.  18.69 NolanDoes2x2
98.  18.91 bgcatfan
99.  18.96 LittleLumos
100.  19.02 Joe Archibald
101.  19.04 OriEy
102.  19.11 CodingCuber
103.  19.25 MarkA64
104.  21.28 dnguyen2204
105.  21.43 One Wheel
106.  21.57 147Cubing
107.  22.25 Jrg
108.  22.63 Janice_leslie
109.  22.90 Thrasher989
110.  23.13 Sitina
111.  24.60 sporteisvogel
112.  25.58 freshcuber.de
113.  26.76 FlorianEnduro #111
114.  29.17 [email protected]
115.  30.35 N4Cubing
116.  31.05 Jacck
117.  31.43 filmip
118.  39.16 MatsBergsten
119.  40.03 Ezra
120.  1:00.84 DemonicCuberad


*4x4x4*(72)
1.  28.59 lejitcuber
2.  29.24 Dream Cubing
3.  29.32 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  32.00 tJardigradHe
5.  33.18 OriginalUsername
6.  33.69 Luke Garrett
7.  35.39 NewoMinx
8.  36.18 Lim Hung
9.  36.28 Sean Hartman
10.  36.29 dycocubix
11.  36.41 wuque man
12.  38.29 G2013
13.  39.29 Cheng
14.  39.90 mihnea3000
15.  39.91 ichcubegern
16.  40.01 20luky3
17.  40.39 cubingpatrol
18.  40.84 fun at the joy
19.  41.22 Logan
20.  41.45 jaysammey777
21.  41.92 abhijat
22.  41.98 CubicOreo
23.  42.35 DGCubes
24.  43.00 remopihel
25.  43.35 Michael DeLaRosa
26.  44.50 Nutybaconator
27.  45.68 BigBoyMicah
28.  46.56 xyzzy
29.  46.68 abunickabhi
30.  46.97 RandomPerson84
31.  48.05 turtwig
32.  48.82 MattP98
33.  50.03 ExultantCarn
34.  50.08 NathanaelCubes
35.  51.08 Raymos Castillo
36.  51.09 nevinscph
37.  52.18 midnightcuberx
38.  52.41 Liam Wadek
39.  54.11 begiuli65
40.  54.15 VIBE_ZT
41.  54.60 Rollercoasterben
42.  55.60 UnknownCanvas
43.  56.19 wearephamily1719
44.  58.53 epride17
45.  59.19 toinou06cubing
46.  1:00.36 Alea
47.  1:03.51 KingCanyon
48.  1:03.67 OriEy
49.  1:04.12 [email protected]
50.  1:04.18 BraydenTheCuber
51.  1:08.09 Comvat
52.  1:09.09 LittleLumos
53.  1:09.16 teboecubes
54.  1:09.92 Schmizee
55.  1:11.12 Hunter Eric Deardurff
56.  1:12.78 [email protected]
57.  1:13.96 One Wheel
58.  1:14.41 Petri Krzywacki
59.  1:17.28 HKspeed.com
60.  1:17.63 rj
61.  1:19.01 JC Cuber
62.  1:22.69 Moreno van Rooijen
63.  1:28.79 Thrasher989
64.  1:34.76 freshcuber.de
65.  1:36.68 sporteisvogel
66.  1:37.72 Janice_leslie
67.  1:38.81 Ezra
68.  1:48.63 [email protected]
69.  1:52.69 Jacck
69.  1:52.69 147Cubing
71.  2:06.62 MatsBergsten
72.  DNF bennettstouder


*5x5x5*(56)
1.  59.06 Lim Hung
2.  59.75 cuberkid10
3.  1:01.33 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:01.46 parkertrager
5.  1:01.96 Sean Hartman
6.  1:03.13 NewoMinx
7.  1:03.64 tJardigradHe
8.  1:05.21 Dream Cubing
9.  1:07.05 mihnea3000
10.  1:08.95 ichcubegern
11.  1:10.21 Cheng
12.  1:11.19 riz3ndrr
13.  1:11.55 wuque man
14.  1:12.10 fun at the joy
15.  1:14.34 Luke Garrett
16.  1:18.85 abhijat
17.  1:19.27 G2013
18.  1:21.48 DGCubes
19.  1:23.11 CubicOreo
20.  1:24.24 Logan
21.  1:24.29 abunickabhi
22.  1:24.64 turtwig
23.  1:24.91 xyzzy
24.  1:25.64 jaysammey777
25.  1:27.47 Rollercoasterben
26.  1:28.05 Michael DeLaRosa
27.  1:30.24 nevinscph
28.  1:30.53 Raymos Castillo
29.  1:34.70 Liam Wadek
30.  1:37.13 20luky3
31.  1:37.55 remopihel
32.  1:38.65 RandomPerson84
33.  1:40.04 NathanaelCubes
34.  1:40.15 epride17
35.  1:41.49 Hunter Eric Deardurff
36.  1:42.64 cubingpatrol
37.  1:44.32 BigBoyMicah
38.  1:45.04 MattP98
39.  1:46.03 KingCanyon
40.  1:47.63 Alea
41.  1:52.17 [email protected]
42.  1:55.88 OriEy
43.  1:57.87 VIBE_ZT
44.  2:09.51 One Wheel
45.  2:36.73 Petri Krzywacki
46.  2:37.32 JC Cuber
47.  2:43.26 HKspeed.com
48.  2:47.72 wearephamily1719
49.  2:48.87 [email protected]
50.  2:55.84 thomas.sch
51.  3:00.02 Jacck
52.  3:02.69 Jrg
53.  3:04.55 sporteisvogel
54.  3:05.30 Moreno van Rooijen
55.  3:33.83 freshcuber.de
56.  4:01.98 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(27)
1.  1:50.63 cuberkid10
2.  1:57.22 Sean Hartman
3.  2:00.51 Coinman_


Spoiler



4.  2:04.64 ichcubegern
5.  2:05.90 OriginalUsername
6.  2:09.92 NewoMinx
7.  2:25.71 Keroma12
8.  2:25.72 xyzzy
9.  2:30.91 CubicOreo
10.  2:32.85 fun at the joy
11.  2:33.63 jaysammey777
12.  2:38.98 nevinscph
13.  2:41.18 Logan
14.  3:20.59 Liam Wadek
15.  3:21.21 turtwig
16.  3:21.89 Raymos Castillo
17.  3:22.21 epride17
18.  3:55.41 [email protected]
19.  3:56.13 VIBE_ZT
20.  4:00.24 One Wheel
21.  4:23.60 filmip
22.  5:05.96 [email protected]
23.  5:28.71 [email protected]
24.  5:54.97 thomas.sch
25.  6:07.54 Jrg
26.  6:08.17 sporteisvogel
27.  6:35.27 freshcuber.de


*7x7x7*(19)
1.  2:55.56 Sean Hartman
2.  2:57.55 cuberkid10
3.  3:11.99 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  3:22.74 ichcubegern
5.  3:32.76 xyzzy
6.  3:34.49 nevinscph
7.  3:48.16 jaysammey777
8.  3:52.99 Hunter Eric Deardurff
9.  3:56.39 Logan
10.  4:51.63 Liam Wadek
11.  5:42.44 VIBE_ZT
12.  6:26.00 One Wheel
13.  6:59.08 filmip
14.  7:30.76 [email protected]
15.  8:45.58 thomas.sch
16.  9:00.70 sporteisvogel
17.  10:07.33 Jrg
18.  10:08.99 freshcuber.de
19.  DNF Coinman_


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(36)
1.  3.76 Legomanz
2.  5.22 ExultantCarn
3.  6.57 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  6.82 turtwig
5.  7.57 Nutybaconator
6.  7.72 remopihel
7.  8.88 [email protected]
8.  9.09 TipsterTrickster
9.  9.60 G2013
10.  10.84 NathanaelCubes
11.  13.35 Sean Hartman
12.  15.37 ichcubegern
13.  15.84 fun at the joy
14.  16.63 BraydenTheCuber
15.  17.49 jaysammey777
16.  17.59 RandomPerson84
17.  17.82 Logan
18.  19.87 JC Cuber
19.  21.52 nevinscph
20.  21.80 cuberkid10
21.  25.14 BenChristman1
22.  25.29 MattP98
23.  25.97 Luke Garrett
24.  28.41 parkertrager
25.  28.61 MatsBergsten
26.  36.95 filmip
27.  37.93 Jacck
28.  41.54 VIBE_ZT
29.  51.83 LittleLumos
30.  1:31.43 teboecubes
31.  1:36.38 xyzzy
32.  1:38.13 thomas.sch
33.  1:49.66 [email protected]
34.  3:09.75 freshcuber.de
35.  3:16.56 wearephamily1719
36.  DNF [email protected]


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(26)
1.  19.24 elliottk_
2.  20.88 G2013
3.  29.83 NathanaelCubes


Spoiler



4.  40.93 RandomPerson84
5.  49.05 Sean Hartman
6.  59.09 jaysammey777
7.  1:00.85 fun at the joy
8.  1:02.67 nevinscph
9.  1:02.98 Logan
10.  1:03.57 MattP98
11.  1:03.91 revaldoah
12.  1:07.43 Lim Hung
13.  1:39.32 MatsBergsten
14.  1:39.70 elimescube
15.  2:32.79 ichcubegern
16.  2:51.57 filmip
17.  3:00.53 Jacck
18.  4:35.30 [email protected]
19.  5:48.11 xyzzy
20.  DNF BandedCubing101
20.  DNF LittleLumos
20.  DNF Keroma12
20.  DNF freshcuber.de
20.  DNF dnguyen2204
20.  DNF VIBE_ZT
20.  DNF KingCanyon


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  1:59.45 elliottk_
2.  4:07.34 nevinscph
3.  4:33.80 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  5:59.23 MatsBergsten
5.  7:08.38 jaysammey777
6.  8:06.99 Jacck
7.  21:09.85 filmip
8.  DNF LittleLumos
8.  DNF G2013


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(3)
1.  5:13.72 elliottk_
2.  15:09.46 MatsBergsten
3.  22:18.24 Jacck

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  34:44.12 MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  5/5 16:09 Jacck
2.  6/8 47:01 MatsBergsten
3.  4/5 38:33 KingCanyon


Spoiler



4.  2/4 22:08 filmip
5.  1/2 1:22 G2013
5.  0/3 14:08 VIBE_ZT


*3x3x3 one-handed*(69)
1.  11.32 BrianJ
2.  12.26 wuque man
3.  12.91 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  13.29 parkertrager
4.  13.29 Luke Garrett
6.  14.07 tJardigradHe
7.  14.75 turtwig
8.  14.91 Lim Hung
9.  14.93 Sean Hartman
10.  15.33 CubicOreo
11.  15.78 BigBoyMicah
12.  16.27 ichcubegern
13.  16.40 TipsterTrickster
14.  16.83 cuberkid10
15.  17.01 NewoMinx
16.  17.06 NathanaelCubes
17.  17.21 Legomanz
18.  17.47 jvier
19.  17.76 midnightcuberx
20.  17.83 mihnea3000
21.  18.17 BradenTheMagician
22.  18.48 abunickabhi
23.  18.67 Nutybaconator
24.  19.18 Logan
25.  19.71 MCuber
26.  19.83 jaysammey777
27.  20.24 fun at the joy
28.  20.29 Liam Wadek
29.  20.53 xyzzy
30.  21.02 DGCubes
31.  21.03 remopihel
32.  21.54 Michael DeLaRosa
33.  22.08 RandomPerson84
34.  22.48 G2013
35.  23.39 BandedCubing101
36.  23.84 KingCanyon
37.  23.93 Moreno van Rooijen
38.  24.56 MattP98
39.  25.05 alexiscubing
40.  25.22 begiuli65
41.  25.81 Rafaello
42.  26.05 BraydenTheCuber
43.  26.84 revaldoah
44.  28.17 SmallTownCuber
45.  28.41 [email protected]
46.  29.12 Raymos Castillo
47.  29.17 VIBE_ZT
48.  30.17 epride17
49.  30.34 Comvat
50.  30.41 wearephamily1719
51.  30.63 OriEy
52.  30.67 Chris Van Der Brink
53.  32.47 TheCubingAddict980
53.  32.47 teboecubes
55.  32.68 nevinscph
56.  33.04 Schmizee
57.  33.49 Petri Krzywacki
58.  35.41 cubingpatrol
59.  36.83 freshcuber.de
60.  44.16 HKspeed.com
61.  45.32 [email protected]
62.  45.67 Hunter Eric Deardurff
63.  48.07 JC Cuber
64.  51.42 One Wheel
65.  55.21 sporteisvogel
66.  58.81 147Cubing
66.  58.81 Jacck
68.  1:02.32 Thrasher989
69.  1:29.47 [email protected]


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  22.11 Lim Hung
2.  25.61 tJardigradHe
3.  1:13.77 Logan


Spoiler



4.  1:27.71 One Wheel
5.  2:41.91 xyzzy
6.  4:05.42 [email protected]


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  21.83 G2013
2.  33.93 jaysammey777
3.  40.67 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  42.38 ichcubegern
5.  52.12 xyzzy
6.  59.12 Sean Hartman
7.  1:02.86 [email protected]
8.  1:55.48 Jacck
9.  2:43.55 freshcuber.de
10.  5:16.69 [email protected]
11.  DNF MatsBergsten
11.  DNF [email protected]


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(14)
1.  22.67 (21, 24, 23) Cale S
1.  22.67 (21, 23, 24) Sebastien
3.  24.67 (24, 25, 25) Teh Keng Foo


Spoiler



4.  30.67 (32, 28, 32) xyzzy
5.  38.00 (33, 42, 39) filmip
6.  41.33 (39, 47, 38) RyuKagamine
7.  55.67 (60, 49, 58) Rafaello
8.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
8.  DNF (28, 26, DNF) jaysammey777
8.  DNF (DNF, 29, DNS) Zeke Mackay
8.  DNF (29, 35, DNS) Jacck
8.  DNF (42, 32, DNS) BradenTheMagician
8.  DNF (40, 55, DNF) Logan
8.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) JackPfeifer


*2-3-4 Relay*(45)
1.  35.98 OriginalUsername
2.  37.44 cuberkid10
3.  41.65 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  41.74 Luke Garrett
5.  42.47 tJardigradHe
6.  44.85 NewoMinx
7.  45.25 wuque man
8.  46.42 Logan
9.  47.18 ichcubegern
10.  48.83 Zeke Mackay
11.  49.59 jaysammey777
12.  49.76 Sean Hartman
13.  50.44 abhijat
14.  52.35 fun at the joy
15.  54.31 Michael DeLaRosa
16.  59.51 BigBoyMicah
17.  1:00.29 xyzzy
18.  1:00.95 cubingpatrol
19.  1:01.63 turtwig
20.  1:02.50 MattP98
21.  1:03.95 remopihel
22.  1:04.11 NathanaelCubes
23.  1:05.02 BraydenTheCuber
24.  1:05.50 DGCubes
25.  1:05.61 RandomPerson84
26.  1:10.50 Raymos Castillo
27.  1:12.24 [email protected]
28.  1:13.28 teboecubes
29.  1:14.14 Liam Wadek
30.  1:14.36 ExultantCarn
31.  1:15.19 VIBE_ZT
32.  1:15.64 nevinscph
33.  1:22.08 Rollercoasterben
34.  1:23.70 Schmizee
35.  1:27.01 [email protected]
36.  1:32.50 JC Cuber
37.  1:35.42 Comvat
38.  1:51.76 One Wheel
39.  1:57.87 Jrg
40.  2:00.62 Thrasher989
41.  2:07.82 Jacck
42.  2:13.49 sporteisvogel
43.  2:20.37 NolanDoes2x2
44.  2:32.97 [email protected]
45.  4:06.20 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(24)
1.  1:47.46 cuberkid10
2.  1:49.77 Sean Hartman
3.  1:54.83 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:56.45 OriginalUsername
5.  2:04.77 Luke Garrett
6.  2:21.91 jaysammey777
7.  2:23.60 fun at the joy
8.  2:25.30 ichcubegern
9.  2:33.72 Michael DeLaRosa
10.  2:33.78 nevinscph
11.  2:34.47 Raymos Castillo
12.  2:36.59 Logan
13.  2:45.77 xyzzy
14.  2:45.93 Liam Wadek
15.  2:50.85 cubingpatrol
16.  3:02.00 Rollercoasterben
17.  3:29.05 VIBE_ZT
18.  3:37.81 [email protected]
19.  4:19.27 One Wheel
20.  4:21.61 [email protected]
21.  4:36.13 JC Cuber
22.  5:13.39 sporteisvogel
23.  5:13.90 [email protected]
24.  5:31.38 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:36.90 cuberkid10
2.  3:46.10 Sean Hartman
3.  4:40.33 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:50.47 jaysammey777
5.  5:11.28 Logan
6.  5:11.47 xyzzy
7.  5:19.84 nevinscph
8.  5:59.02 Liam Wadek
9.  7:09.14 VIBE_ZT
10.  7:22.97 [email protected]
11.  8:01.10 One Wheel
12.  8:42.84 [email protected]
13.  10:16.57 sporteisvogel
14.  10:55.28 [email protected]
15.  10:59.62 Jacck
16.  13:02.11 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  6:30.29 cuberkid10
2.  7:07.34 Sean Hartman
3.  7:30.65 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  8:31.55 nevinscph
5.  9:07.09 jaysammey777
6.  9:27.59 xyzzy
7.  9:46.20 Logan
8.  11:19.39 Liam Wadek
9.  18:08.47 [email protected]
10.  19:13.61 sporteisvogel
11.  22:00.76 Jrg


*Clock*(28)
1.  4.90 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.12 jaysammey777
3.  5.37 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  6.49 dollarstorecubes
5.  7.07 Liam Wadek
6.  7.77 Sean Hartman
7.  8.15 cuberkid10
8.  9.12 BigBoyMicah
9.  10.21 Logan
10.  10.22 Rollercoasterben
11.  10.34 OriginalUsername
12.  10.45 Luke Garrett
13.  11.34 Raymos Castillo
14.  11.58 VIBE_ZT
15.  11.71 DGCubes
16.  12.72 CubicOreo
17.  14.30 fun at the joy
18.  14.87 ichcubegern
19.  15.14 cubingpatrol
20.  16.81 [email protected]
21.  18.04 freshcuber.de
22.  18.32 nevinscph
23.  23.27 Jacck
24.  28.91 thomas.sch
25.  36.82 xyzzy
26.  1:40.80 MatsBergsten
27.  DNF Josh_
27.  DNF MattP98


*Megaminx*(36)
1.  41.28 AidanNoogie
2.  41.37 Heewon Seo
3.  48.07 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  53.04 Nutybaconator
5.  55.01 Sean Hartman
6.  56.28 Luke Garrett
7.  59.09 MCuber
8.  1:00.49 OriginalUsername
9.  1:00.59 cuberkid10
10.  1:02.33 tJardigradHe
11.  1:05.01 jaysammey777
12.  1:05.92 CubicOreo
13.  1:08.50 Fred Lang
14.  1:09.68 ichcubegern
15.  1:11.16 Raymos Castillo
16.  1:15.13 Zeke Mackay
17.  1:15.80 Logan
18.  1:18.52 BigBoyMicah
19.  1:22.43 remopihel
20.  1:23.18 NathanaelCubes
21.  1:23.36 KingCanyon
22.  1:23.83 fun at the joy
23.  1:29.62 MattP98
24.  1:29.85 turtwig
25.  1:34.15 epride17
26.  1:34.86 abunickabhi
27.  1:35.56 xyzzy
28.  1:36.12 cubingpatrol
29.  1:36.54 nevinscph
30.  1:53.25 VIBE_ZT
31.  2:34.48 Liam Wadek
32.  2:59.51 One Wheel
33.  3:22.79 freshcuber.de
34.  3:38.97 Jacck
35.  4:07.65 sporteisvogel
36.  5:35.13 [email protected]


*Pyraminx*(55)
1.  2.21 parkertrager
2.  2.55 DGCubes
3.  2.77 Cooki348
3.  2.77 dycocubix


Spoiler



5.  2.92 tJardigradHe
6.  3.20 remopihel
7.  3.30 MartinN13
8.  3.47 Logan
9.  3.61 BrianJ
10.  3.77 mihnea3000
11.  3.83 OriginalUsername
12.  3.84 CubicOreo
13.  3.90 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  3.96 BigBoyMicah
15.  4.06 NewoMinx
16.  4.10 Sean Hartman
17.  4.29 MCuber
18.  4.44 TipsterTrickster
19.  4.45 NathanaelCubes
20.  4.68 Luke Garrett
21.  4.93 Legomanz
22.  5.12 VIBE_ZT
23.  5.14 cuberkid10
24.  5.27 turtwig
25.  5.59 Nutybaconator
26.  5.66 jaysammey777
27.  5.71 Liam Wadek
28.  5.82 BraydenTheCuber
29.  5.93 [email protected]
30.  6.02 begiuli65
31.  6.18 Manatee 10235
32.  6.29 wearephamily1719
33.  6.35 Rollercoasterben
34.  6.75 MattP98
35.  6.78 ichcubegern
36.  6.84 NolanDoes2x2
37.  6.86 toinou06cubing
38.  7.05 CodingCuber
39.  7.57 TheCubingAddict980
40.  7.76 cubingpatrol
41.  8.15 Raymos Castillo
42.  9.07 teboecubes
43.  10.14 Janice_leslie
44.  10.47 nevinscph
45.  11.19 xyzzy
46.  11.68 Schmizee
47.  11.85 Jacck
48.  11.87 [email protected]
49.  12.51 JC Cuber
50.  14.84 freshcuber.de
51.  15.17 thomas.sch
52.  19.35 FlorianEnduro #111
53.  19.85 [email protected]
54.  24.58 One Wheel
55.  35.79 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(48)
1.  7.53 JackPfeifer
2.  7.56 mrsniffles01
3.  8.17 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  8.36 PokeCubes
5.  10.22 Luke Garrett
6.  10.90 tJardigradHe
7.  11.19 Manatee 10235
8.  11.33 BrianJ
9.  11.34 Cale S
10.  11.40 TipsterTrickster
11.  11.71 parkertrager
12.  11.87 NewoMinx
13.  12.29 dycocubix
14.  13.44 Rollercoasterben
15.  13.52 Sean Hartman
16.  13.58 Lim Hung
17.  13.73 cuberkid10
18.  13.84 ichcubegern
19.  13.96 AidanNoogie
20.  14.21 Logan
21.  14.55 BradenTheMagician
22.  14.99 remopihel
23.  15.05 MCuber
24.  15.71 NathanaelCubes
25.  16.16 OriginalUsername
26.  16.95 BraydenTheCuber
27.  17.17 MattP98
28.  17.38 DGCubes
29.  18.49 fun at the joy
30.  19.05 VIBE_ZT
31.  19.68 CubicOreo
32.  19.90 mihnea3000
33.  21.03 jaysammey777
34.  22.03 midnightcuberx
35.  22.31 cubingpatrol
36.  25.20 Comvat
37.  30.21 wearephamily1719
38.  32.78 Schmizee
39.  36.35 Liam Wadek
40.  44.79 [email protected]
41.  55.18 nevinscph
42.  55.60 jack[email protected]
43.  1:05.72 One Wheel
44.  1:06.53 Jacck
45.  1:09.46 Hunter Eric Deardurff
46.  1:15.03 xyzzy
47.  1:30.02 filmip
48.  4:00.23 sporteisvogel


*Skewb*(52)
1.  2.69 riz3ndrr
2.  3.16 Cale S
3.  3.63 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  3.67 sascholeks
5.  3.89 Legomanz
6.  4.38 BrianJ
7.  4.50 OriginalUsername
8.  4.67 tJardigradHe
9.  4.77 remopihel
10.  4.83 dycocubix
11.  4.89 TipsterTrickster
12.  4.90 CubicOreo
13.  4.96 VIBE_ZT
13.  4.96 NewoMinx
15.  5.24 Lim Hung
16.  5.42 jaysammey777
17.  5.48 MCuber
18.  5.49 Logan
19.  5.66 NathanaelCubes
20.  6.01 Luke Garrett
21.  6.03 cubingpatrol
22.  6.36 MattP98
23.  6.59 Rollercoasterben
24.  6.61 d2polld
25.  6.67 lumes2121
26.  6.72 DGCubes
26.  6.72 cuberkid10
28.  6.87 Nutybaconator
29.  6.91 Sean Hartman
30.  6.92 Raymos Castillo
31.  7.02 teboecubes
32.  7.05 ichcubegern
33.  7.10 epride17
34.  7.67 BigBoyMicah
35.  7.96 Liam Wadek
36.  8.21 Chris Van Der Brink
37.  8.31 JC Cuber
38.  9.07 BraydenTheCuber
39.  9.43 wearephamily1719
40.  9.55 NolanDoes2x2
41.  9.99 [email protected]
42.  10.15 Schmizee
43.  12.37 xyzzy
44.  13.22 Hunter Eric Deardurff
45.  17.39 Janice_leslie
46.  17.49 nevinscph
47.  19.63 freshcuber.de
48.  20.74 thomas.sch
49.  20.87 [email protected]
50.  23.79 Jacck
51.  25.86 MatsBergsten
52.  30.42 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  21.21 NewoMinx
2.  22.30 jaysammey777
3.  23.77 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  25.93 Nutybaconator
5.  25.99 CubicOreo
6.  28.95 Logan
7.  30.43 abhijat
8.  34.86 ichcubegern
9.  38.97 [email protected]
10.  40.34 VIBE_ZT
11.  42.96 MattP98
12.  44.45 Luke Garrett
13.  46.74 xyzzy
14.  57.63 Chris Van Der Brink
15.  1:52.81 freshcuber.de
16.  2:20.53 [email protected]


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:44.56 cuberkid10
2.  4:02.68 Sean Hartman
3.  4:05.18 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:49.11 jaysammey777
5.  5:04.73 ichcubegern
6.  5:05.41 Logan
7.  5:07.83 fun at the joy
8.  5:50.21 Rollercoasterben
9.  5:50.61 cubingpatrol
10.  6:43.10 VIBE_ZT
11.  6:43.57 Raymos Castillo
12.  7:09.60 xyzzy


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  8.06 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.25 Awder
3.  9.67 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  13.41 DGCubes
5.  14.98 cuberkid10
6.  17.19 Sean Hartman
7.  17.57 Nutybaconator
8.  18.28 ichcubegern
9.  18.91 VIBE_ZT
10.  18.98 xyzzy
11.  19.27 Logan
12.  20.85 Zeke Mackay
13.  24.41 BraydenTheCuber
14.  27.54 Rollercoasterben
15.  28.58 [email protected]
16.  32.11 jaysammey777
17.  34.89 cubingpatrol
18.  37.47 freshcuber.de
19.  44.96 thomas.sch
20.  50.91 Jacck
21.  1:25.47 [email protected]


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  31.08 Zeke Mackay
2.  31.23 DGCubes
3.  42.82 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  43.30 VIBE_ZT
5.  48.05 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  48.37 Sean Hartman
7.  51.33 Logan
8.  1:06.62 jaysammey777
9.  1:12.20 cuberkid10
10.  1:23.57 Jacck
11.  1:40.01 freshcuber.de
12.  1:45.42 One Wheel
13.  1:48.20 xyzzy
14.  1:52.79 [email protected]
15.  DNF thomas.sch


*15 Puzzle*(16)
1.  5.11 Ben Whitmore
2.  7.29 gottagitgud
3.  7.83 dphdmn


Spoiler



4.  10.54 Hunter Eric Deardurff
5.  12.54 cuberkid10
6.  18.17 xyzzy
7.  21.20 MattP98
8.  23.43 ichcubegern
9.  25.53 DGCubes
10.  27.22 Sean Hartman
11.  29.06 jaysammey777
12.  31.46 sporteisvogel
13.  36.70 freshcuber.de
14.  39.48 MatsBergsten
15.  5:32.15 Jacck
16.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  41.51 jaysammey777
2.  46.04 xyzzy
3.  49.85 Teh Keng Foo


Spoiler



4.  50.04 Bogdan
5.  DNF filmip


*Mirror Blocks*(12)
1.  18.88 ichcubegern
2.  19.72 BradenTheMagician
3.  42.56 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  50.90 VIBE_ZT
5.  59.00 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  1:00.82 cuberkid10
7.  1:02.96 DGCubes
8.  1:26.67 Luke Garrett
9.  1:31.40 jaysammey777
10.  2:00.41 xyzzy
11.  2:05.25 freshcuber.de
12.  4:24.92 [email protected]


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:43.99 DGCubes
2.  4:25.94 VIBE_ZT
3.  6:48.98 jaysammey777


*Contest results*(148)
1.  817 Sean Hartman
2.  810 cuberkid10
3.  761 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  741 ichcubegern
4.  741 OriginalUsername
6.  728 Logan
7.  663 Luke Garrett
8.  643 tJardigradHe
9.  637 NewoMinx
10.  535 DGCubes
11.  529 NathanaelCubes
12.  520 xyzzy
13.  516 CubicOreo
14.  508 Lim Hung
15.  507 fun at the joy
16.  503 remopihel
17.  489 parkertrager
17.  489 turtwig
19.  468 VIBE_ZT
20.  465 BigBoyMicah
21.  456 Nutybaconator
22.  444 TipsterTrickster
23.  440 Liam Wadek
24.  435 BrianJ
25.  432 wuque man
26.  428 mihnea3000
27.  414 MattP98
28.  408 G2013
29.  402 Legomanz
30.  383 cubingpatrol
31.  379 dycocubix
32.  368 nevinscph
33.  349 Rollercoasterben
34.  332 Raymos Castillo
35.  329 MCuber
36.  327 Dream Cubing
37.  319 BraydenTheCuber
38.  315 ExultantCarn
39.  310 [email protected]
40.  306 RandomPerson84
41.  305 Michael DeLaRosa
42.  294 lejitcuber
43.  268 abunickabhi
44.  266 Zeke Mackay
45.  259 BradenTheMagician
46.  255 abhijat
47.  241 Sameer Aggarwal
48.  230 Chris Van Der Brink
49.  225 Heewon Seo
50.  222 Jacck
51.  213 epride17
51.  213 wearephamily1719
53.  212 riz3ndrr
54.  210 teboecubes
55.  208 [email protected]
56.  207 Cheng
57.  201 Cale S
58.  193 Coinman_
59.  190 dollarstorecubes
60.  188 begiuli65
61.  185 midnightcuberx
62.  183 KingCanyon
62.  183 AidanNoogie
64.  180 Schmizee
65.  178 JC Cuber
66.  173 One Wheel
67.  171 Hunter Eric Deardurff
68.  168 alexiscubing
69.  165 Fred Lang
70.  163 [email protected]
71.  162 MatsBergsten
71.  162 freshcuber.de
73.  158 20luky3
74.  154 Comvat
75.  153 JackPfeifer
76.  151 Manatee 10235
77.  139 Keroma12
78.  129 gottagitgud
79.  128 TheCubingAddict980
80.  121 Moreno van Rooijen
80.  121 Rafaello
82.  120 BandedCubing101
83.  118 sporteisvogel
84.  117 filmip
84.  117 toinou06cubing
86.  116 NolanDoes2x2
87.  115 d2polld
88.  114 thecubingwizard
88.  114 OriEy
90.  112 Antto Pitkänen
91.  108 lumes2121
92.  107 zhata
93.  105 zwhite
94.  104 Alea
95.  103 LittleLumos
96.  101 bennettstouder
97.  99 Samuel Kevin
98.  95 asacuber
99.  94 xpoes
100.  92 revaldoah
101.  90 HKspeed.com
102.  86 CodingCuber
103.  85 thomas.sch
104.  84 Petri Krzywacki
105.  83 DhruvA
106.  79 MartinN13
107.  78 Thrasher989
107.  78 trangium
109.  77 MegaminxMan
110.  76 BenChristman1
110.  76 Keenan Johnson
112.  72 Jrg
113.  71 elliottk_
114.  67 Janice_leslie
115.  66 SmallTownCuber
116.  64 elimescube
117.  63 Abhi
118.  57 ican97
118.  57 Aleksandar Dukleski
120.  56 jvier
121.  55 Cooki348
122.  53 147Cubing
122.  53 rj
124.  51 mrsniffles01
124.  51 sascholeks
124.  51 T1_M0
127.  49 PokeCubes
128.  47 2019DWYE01
129.  40 ProStar
130.  35 UnknownCanvas
131.  32 Teh Keng Foo
132.  28 Ezra
133.  26 bgcatfan
134.  24 dnguyen2204
134.  24 Joe Archibald
134.  24 Sebastien
137.  23 Awder
138.  21 MarkA64
139.  19 Ben Whitmore
139.  19 RyuKagamine
141.  17 dphdmn
141.  17 Trig0n
141.  17 FlorianEnduro #111
144.  14 Sitina
145.  9 N4Cubing
145.  9 Bogdan
147.  8 DemonicCuberad
148.  4 Josh_


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2020)

148 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 23!

That means our winner this week is *Liam Wadek!* Congratulations!!


----------



## Liam Wadek (Jul 10, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> 148 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 23!
> 
> That means our winner this week is *Liam Wadek!* Congratulations!!


clutch


----------

